# Help Identifying - 1890's Barnes?



## Pieces&Parts (Jun 27, 2016)

I was looking for some help identifying this bike.  I picked it up in a bike deal and believe that it is a Barnes.  Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## barracuda (Jun 27, 2016)

Looks right to me, except those wheels! Great score.


----------



## locomotion (Jun 28, 2016)

didn't even know Barnes was a bicycle brand
taught it was a parts maker, since I have a Barnes pair of cork grip
Cool.


----------



## Pieces&Parts (Jun 28, 2016)

As requested by Corbettclassics...  No "B" on the fork crown.


----------



## filmonger (Jun 28, 2016)

I always thought barnes had B's stamped on their forks...


----------



## Dweber (Jun 28, 2016)

I was wondering the same thing?


----------



## barracuda (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## locomotion (Jun 28, 2016)

ok I have to ask, what are those little tube extensions on the ladies side of the bike? is the mens and ladies positions interchangeable?


----------



## corbettclassics (Jun 28, 2016)

Not all Barnes had a "B" on the top crown as evident on Dave's bike.


----------



## corbettclassics (Jun 28, 2016)

My Barnes has the "B" as seen here :->


----------



## highwheel431 (Jun 28, 2016)

locomotion said:


> ok I have to ask, what are those little tube extensions on the ladies side of the bike? is the mens and ladies positions interchangeable?



There was a tube that attached from the head to the first seat tube to make the combination tandem into a double men's tandem.  The rear position was not changeable from men's to women;s.


----------



## boardhoarder (Jun 28, 2016)

Nice find!

Looks identical to my Barnes tandem, except for mine has the 'B' on the forks


----------



## Pieces&Parts (Jun 29, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the help.  Now my next question.  What is a bike like this worth?


----------



## locomotion (Jun 29, 2016)

corbettclassics said:


> Not all Barnes had a "B" on the top crown as evident on Dave's bike.
> 
> View attachment 334170




Wow, that is some sharp pinstripping, very nice.

For value, IMO, I don't hold much value to a tandem unless it's local. You would have to find someone local or be willing to deliver the bike which is a hassle to do.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Due to their size tandems can be tough sells. I would think somewhere between $500-1000 but that's pretty much a SWAG. V/r Shawn


----------



## Dweber (Jun 29, 2016)

Click on link below and scroll down to see a Barnes Tandem at Copake 2010.
https://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/7272843_c-1898-barnes-white-flyer-tandem


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 29, 2016)

The bike sold for $425 in that auction. The bike was described as having matching saddles and grips but mismatched pedals. It was also described as an older restoration although a very poor one in my opinion. V/r Shawn


----------



## Pieces&Parts (Jun 29, 2016)

Thanks for the info.  This bike is fun to ride.  The dual steering makes it kind of neat, especially riding by yourself steering from the rear seat.  But it can turn it in to quite the trust exercise with two people.  I quickly found out that my wife does not have any trust in me. lol


----------

